# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Bu görüşmeyi bilmeyen Kürt Sorunun nereye gittiğini bilmez

## bozok

*BU GüRüşMEYİ BİLMEYEN KüRT SORUNUNUN NEREYE GİTTİğİNİ BİLMEZ*
**

 

Türkiye’ye Irak ile ilgili görüşmeye gelen pek çok yabancı misyon temsilcisinin ortak bir özelliği var. Türkiye’den sonra mutlaka Kuzey Irak’a ziyaret ederek Kuzey Irak Bölgesel yöneticisi Mesut Barzani ile görüşüyorlar. Bunun son örneği Mukteda El Sadr’ın ziyaretinin ardından yaşandı. Mukteda El Sadr’da geleneği bozmadı ve Türkiye’nin ardından Barzani’yi ziyaret etti.


*Bu görüşme sonrası Türkiye’nin politikası da ortaya çıktı.* Türkiye’nin Sadr ile neler görüştüğü anlaşıldı.


Odatv.com olarak Irak’ta Maliki hükümeti ile KDP arasındaki çatışmaları daha önce haber yapmıştık. ABD’nin çekilme tarihi yaklaştıkça bu çatışma belirgin hale geliyordu. *Maliki, Kuzey Irak’ta bulunan güçlerin etki alanını genişletmesinin önünde bir engel olarak duruyor.* ABD’nin çekilmesi ile beraber *Türkiye’nin Kuzey Irak’ta ki oluşuma garantörlüğü* yüksek sesle konuşulmaya başladı. Hatta Erbil’de toplanan Abant Platformu bunu bir siyasi proje olarak gündemine taşıdı. Sadr’ın son ziyareti de bununla uyumlu bir programın çizgilerini ortaya çıkardı.


İsterseniz Irak’ta son 15 günde yaşanan bir dizi olayı arka arkaya koyarak yaşanan gelişmeleri inceleyelim…


2 Mayıs 2009 günü Türk Basınına yansıyan haberlere göre Irak Başbakanı Maliki İsrail ile Irak arasında ilişkilerin kurulması beklentisine ilişkin net bir açıklama yaptı. Maliki açıklamasında:* “İsrail terörist bir rejimdir ve terörist tutumunda ısrar etmektedir. Irak’ın demokrasiden uzak olan böylesi bir rejimle ilişki kurması asla söz konusu değildir”* dedi. ABD’nin Irak’ta daha fazla kalmasına ise kesinlikle karşı olduklarını söyledi.


Ardından Irak Meclisi Dış İlişkiler Komisyonu İsrail’den 1981 yılında bombaladığı *Osirak Nükleer Santrali* için İsrail’den tazminat talebini görüşmeye başladı. ünerge Maliki’ya yakın milletvekillerin isteği ile komisyona gelmişti.


Bunun ardından Mukteda El Sadr Türkiye’ye geldi. *Sadr Grubu* 15 Aralık 2005’te yapılan *son seçimlere Maliki’nin başını çektiği Birleşik Irak İttifakı altında girmişti.* Seçimlerde 30 sandalye alarak kilit bir parti olmuştu. Türkiye’den tekrar Irak’a dönen Mukteda El Sadr, burada KDP lideri Mesut Barzani ile görüştü. Ardından önümüzdeki dönem Irak siyasetini etkileyecek bir açıklama da bulundu. Sadr, önümüzdeki seçime Birleşik Irak İttifakı listesi ile *girmeyeceklerini* açıkladı. *Türkiye* devreye girerek Barzani, İsrail ve ABD için artık iyice sevimsizleşmiş *Maliki’den Sadr grubunu koparmış*,* Maliki’nin altındaki halıyı çekmişti.*


Peki bunun dışında neler oldu dersiniz…

Kuzey Irak Petrolleri’nin *Kerkük’ten Yumurtalık-Ceyhan hattı aracılığı ile satılması anlaşması sağlandı. Bu petroller Kuzey Irak’a öyle büyük bir gelir sağlayacak ki KDP’nin bu sayede büyük bir gelire sahip olacağı konuşuluyor. Türkiye'de bu projenin partnerinin hangi şirket olacağı sır gibi saklanıyor.*

*Bununla beraber Türkiye BM’in Kerkük planı açıklanmadan müsteşarların ağzından raporu desteklediğini bildirdi. Iraklı Araplar’ın tepkisine neden olan rapor, Kuzey Irak’ın sınırlarını ihtilaflı bölgeleri içine alarak genişletiyor.*


*Sonuçta Kuzey Irak’tan Ceyhan’a gelen hat üzerinde PKK’nın varlığı artık hiç kimsenin tercih etmediği bir durum. Hatta PKK şu anda Türkiye’nin kadife eldivenlerini giymesine bir engel teşkil ediyor. Bu nedenle artık KDP’de PKK’ya çözüm için bastırıyor. Aynı şekilde PKK’yı dağdan indirme projesi Türkiye’de ele avuca gelir bir proje haline gelmek üzere.* 


*İşte Türkiye’de son dönemde bir anda başlayan Kürt meselesinin geri planında bu gelişmeler yatıyor. Türkiye’de içeride değil ama dışarıda bir Kürt Devleti projesine artık kendini iyice alıştırmış durumda. üstelik bu devletin tuğlalarının Türkiye’den gitmekte olduğu unutulmamalı…*




*Barış Terkoğlu*


*Odatv.com*
12 Mayıs 2009

----------

